# Baby wipes for udder cleaning?



## hcppam (Mar 12, 2012)

Has anyone used baby wipes for udder cleaning before milking, with blue coat after milking.  Udder wipes are so expensive.


----------



## mydakota (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a friend who uses baby wipes.  I use the Clorox disinfecting wipes to wash, and then afterward just dip with teat dip.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 12, 2012)

I make a udder wash with 2 drops of Dawn Dish liquid and a teaspoon of bleach per quart of water. 

I use cheap baby wipes for cleaning off the udder before milking and above solution in a small cup for teat dip.

I keep Dr. Naylor's udder cream and use it if the udder's look chapped or perhaps a little raw....

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Mar 12, 2012)

I've seen a few posts from members who use baby wipes and pour Chlorhexidine over the wipes (while in the container).


----------



## hcppam (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks all, I had read that on some sight but wanted to know if anyone here had been using them, I found some at the dollar store and thought what a deal if it would work, So add some beach and a little dawn or Chlorhexidine.  LOL I will stock up then.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 13, 2012)

I use unscented baby wipes. Buy a better brand tho, the cheap ones are very thin and hard to use.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 13, 2012)

PattySh said:
			
		

> I use unscented baby wipes. Buy a better brand tho, the cheap ones are very thin and hard to use.




This is what I do as well. I also go for the more "natural" kind...without any added bleach ect. and I haven't had any problems. After that, I spray teats with Fight Back. Works great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 13, 2012)

I use wipes too. I get them when Costco has a coupon and buy a box of them. Lasts for the year for me. For me they are much easier to use.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 13, 2012)

I will check it out. :bun


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 13, 2012)

Blu-kote after milking?    I wouldn't use that.  It's a wound spray, not really a great udder spray. Plus, it's so messy and gets over everything.  I use a chlorhex teat dip and it works great.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 13, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Blu-kote after milking?    I wouldn't use that.  It's a wound spray, not really a great udder spray. Plus, it's so messy and gets over everything.  I use a chlorhex teat dip and it works great.


That's not what I meant, I meant  fight bac, had a slippery brain.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 13, 2012)

I use fightback too, great stuff. I wouldn't put bleach on my does udders. Chlorahexidene is pretty mild to tissues.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 14, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good. I was thinking of blue hands and what a mess it would be.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 14, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> hcppam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still so new to this I get names mixed up.


----------

